# CCP revolvers



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

So I know there are already a lot of threads that go over peoples opinions on what the best handgun round is, what kind of firearm is best for concealed carry and so on. But I have been petting a lot of guns lately, trying to decide what I want for a concealed gun, and I think I'm pretty much set on a revolver. Does anyone have a favorite or maybe a model they think I should avoid? I've always been a fan of the .357, and I like the idea of being able to shoot some cheap paper killers out of it, so any recommendations for a good model in that chambering would be great. Also, I think I'll most likely be carrying with an IWB style holster, if that changes your recommendations at all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For a CC revolver I would recommend any of the S&W hammerless or Ruger hammerless models. A lot of them are available in .357.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

The hammerless S&W j frame is nice, but I love the shrouded hammer.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57768_757767_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Critter is right on the J frame. This one is a 32 H&R and fun to shoot. 38+P's and 357's are flat obnoxious to shoot out of a snubby. Regular 38's are just tolerable. Don't ignore Taurus, the newer ones are pretty good stuff.

[attachment=0:3qgzmqrx]32 H&R.jpg[/attachment:3qgzmqrx]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd advise AGAINST the Titanium ones... they are known to explode, do some googling on it!

http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/f16/ ... oom-69630/

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'd advise AGAINST the Titanium ones... they are known to explode, do some googling on it!
> 
> http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/f16/ ... oom-69630/
> 
> -DallanC


 :shock:


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I'd advise AGAINST the Titanium ones... they are known to explode, do some googling on it!
> 
> http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/f16/ ... oom-69630/
> 
> -DallanC


I have the Smith & Wesson 340PD that is titanium and I still have my hands--surprising huh 

If the titanium models were unsafe then S&W would issue a recall or stop selling them. We live in a litigious society, and any hint of it being unsafe would result in some action. Don't let a couple postings on the internet scare you away, the only thing you know is what the poster tells you, which may not be the truth--hello reloads.

the 340PD is the airlite model and weighs 12 oz. Yeah it's that light! It is the .357 mag and it is an absolute joy to carry. I have a small pouch type holster that is thin and protects the gun while in my pocket. The gun is so easy to carry that you just throw it in your pocket and forget about it. You have to use bullets that are greater than 120 grains and I have found 125 grain jacketed hollow points work really well, I would not shoot a heavier bullet than that--read recoil below. Buy quality ammo with a good crimp and you should not have any issue, I would not shoot reloads out of my gun.

Now here is the downside--the recoil is--well it's like shakin hands with the devil. This is not a novice gun, nor a gun for someone with small or weak hands--you have to be experienced to shoot this gun well. I can shoot 10 rounds in a row accurately and controlled out to 20 yards, but beyond that it just hurts. Shoot a box of shells and you will most likely have an open bleeding sore on your trigger finger knuckle where the trigger guard smacks into it--been there, done that. I have had mine for about 5 years and have shot a few hundred rounds through it and it has performed flawlessly. The purpose of this gun is to carry--not so much to shoot a bunch, it does its job well and in the heat of the moment--if it ever arrives, you wont feel the kick anyways. They are well made but are expensive--mine was almost $800.

Remember that the very best conceal carry gun is one that you will actually carry regardless of the caliber or kick. When you can simply throw the thing in your pocket and it does not weigh any more than your keys/phone/wallet in your other pocket it makes for maximum carry time. There are plenty of excellent shooting carry guns that never get carried, I should know as I had been down that road before I went with the 340.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought the S&W Bodyguard 380 a few months ago and have been really impressed with it. The only dislike I have is the laser sight is over rated, it is really difficult to press the button if you are trying to draw quick. I have put about 900 rounds through it and haven't had any issues and it patterns pretty tight. I've been impressed with the lack of print it leaves if I just pocket carry. Between having an employer that does not allow carrying at work and wanting to carry at the school without drawing attention it was important for me to find a gun that doesn't print.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 7751_image

Another great resoure is http://www.utahconcealedcarry.com


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Airborne said it all and I just want to say I agree 100%. For c and c smaller and lighter is better but with much more recoil. The biggest problem with recoil is that you should practice with what you carry. If you can't shoot it well you probably ought not to carry it and excessive recoil inhibits practice and tends to develop bad habits. I also agree with Cooky, "don't forget Taurus", They are not made in the US if that is important to you but they are quality guns at an affordable price. I carry a Taurus Ultralite and love it. I carry and shoot standard velocity 38 special ammo that seems to strike a balance between fire power and recoil. I carry Hornady critical defense ammo but it is way too expensive to practice with.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Addendum:
I know you mentioned 357 Mag. but here are some more thoughts to consider. My Ultralite is chambered for 38 special +p (but as mentioned I shoot and carry standard velocity ammo). Not that I have anything against the 357 Mag. I have a 7 shot 357 that I carry in the outdoors. It is bigger and heaver than the Ultralite so the recoil is much more manageable. But it is just not very comfortable or convent to carry in public. The Ultalite is! I have an IWB holster but the great majority of the time I just stick holster and all in my pocket and frequently forget it is there. The holster is made of a felt material so if/when I pull the gun out of my pocket the holster stays. Very comfortable, convenient and very quick to action. Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I also have the Taurus UL and love it. I don't carry that one as often as my Glock 27, but with the .38s the recoil is not bad at all.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a ruger 101, .357. It was small enough, and while it did have some rip to it, it wasn't painful. Plus I could practice with .38 which was fun to shoot through it. Like a jackazz I decided I needed one of the cool new LCR's, so I traded for it. I HATED THAT GUN!! It hurt to shoot .38 through it, .357 was terrible, painful and unmanageable. I sold that POS after one range trip. I currently am carrying my little LCP while I try to find another 101, or the Taurus or S&W(but only after I try one first). .357 is still a magnum cartridge and no matter how trendy, engineering can't overcome physics, a gun too ligh with a caliber too big=pain.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hossblur said:


> I currently am carrying my little LCP ...


I'm going to be getting one of those in the next week or two as well. I love my XD40 SC but I just dont carry it as much as I could an LCP.

-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> hossblur said:
> 
> 
> > I currently am carrying my little LCP ...
> ...


I wanted an LCP until I took one out for a test shoot...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Comfort in wearing > comfort in shooting.

If I want to target practice i'll use a different gun. My XD40 isnt very useful when its sitting at home. I'd rather have an comfortable gun to wear but uncomfortable gun to shoot for that once in a rare time you need it, than not have a gun with me when I need it due to some other reason.


-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I carry a Glock 27 from the minute I pull my pants up in the morning, and forget it's there all day. I didn't like the double-action-only trigger, recoil, functionality, ergonomics, accuracy, or sights. I agree that the best carry gun is the one you will carry, but I despise the LCP. The Sig P238 is a much better option if you are looking for a pocket pistol IMO.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I carry a S&W model 60 quite a bit and really like it. Mine has the 3" barrel which makes it manageable with hot .357s and it's still pretty comfortable in an IWB holster. Weighs 24 oz which is just a hair more than a glock 19. Actually I'll bet it weighs less fully loaded!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

On the left a Taurus Titanium in 44 Spl. On the right a S&W stainless steel 357 Mag.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

James said:


> On the left a Taurus Titanium in 44 Spl. On the right a S&W stainless steel 357 Mag.


+1 on the 44 Special. Great round.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I actually shot the Taurus TCP .380 and for a tiny little gun I liked it better than my LCP, but I am not going to spend more on pocket pistols. Yeah the Sig is nice, but if I spend that for a pocket gun my wife will shoot me with it. I have to types of guns, hunting and tools. I don't care if it is black and ugly, its in my pocket and it goes BOOM. My others are hunting guns, and they look like it. I haven't got into the show and shine guns, because if they are mine they get beat up, black and ugly pocket pistols don't make me mad when I scratch them with my keys.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

hossblur said:


> I don't care if it is black and ugly, its in my pocket and it goes BOOM. black and ugly pocket pistols don't make me mad when I scratch them with my keys.


Sounds like you are describing a Keltec P-3AT. Seen them as low as $179.00 on KSL.

Just sayin :mrgreen:


----------



## craigire (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure is someone already said this because honestly I am too lazy to read through all the posts, but for an IWB holster I would recommned CrossBreed. They are awesome, they conform to your boddy and are very comfortalbe yet secure. Here is their website:
http://crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

You might be surprised how large of a handgun can be concealed.

[youtube:2u0kqvrj]http://www.youtube.com/v/JmqNMc0IDWE?[/youtube:2u0kqvrj]


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, I've been pretty inactive on here for a while (busy with work for the most part), but I'm glad to say I finally got a conceal weapon. I've been shopping around quite a bit but its been pretty hard, it's unfortunate to have all these recent crimes affecting what's in stock. And of course all the stores have what I want a couple months before my 21st, but then everyone and their dog goes and buys a handgun for protection. Oh well, more gun owners is a good thing IMO.

Well, it made it **** near impossible to find any S&W small frame revolvers at all, and the ones I found were only .38, no plus +P and certainly no .357's to be found. I decided I had to change calibers to find anything worth it, and bigger sounder better to me. So my search turned towards .45 colts, and I came across this ugly black one. It's a model I've always kind of laughed at, you don't want to like it but for some reason you kind of do. The fact that it comes in a polymer compact model now was really cool, and the more I held it the more I liked it. I ended up taking the little sucker home. Here she is...
[attachment=0:1ip1gqoe]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1358733520.718683.jpg[/attachment:1ip1gqoe]

So I plan on carrying her for the time being, it will definitely print a little in some outfits, so I think I might buy a second smaller carry when the demand dies a little. I took her out that night and put about 30 rounds through her. The .45 surprised me; very mild, especially considering that your pinky doesn't fit on the grip. Shooting .410 shells surprised me as well... More intense than I expected. 10 shots and I was starting to feel it a little. All in all I loved it. Feels great, shoots straight, and does some damage. I've got a IWB holster on the way and I'm stoked to try it out.


----------

